
Global Entrepreneurship Index – do you know/agree with this list? - MasterScrat
http://thegedi.org/global-entrepreneurship-and-development-index/
======
MasterScrat
I am surprised by the rank of France, Australia (expected them lower) and
Germany, Poland (would have put them higher). Does this look trustworthy to
you?

